# Goldfish Preparation.



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

Over the past few months when I've been setting up my 10 and 29 gallon tanks, my sister has followed me to stores and has been fawning over the various Goldfish. I plan on getting her one - just one - for her birthday in March, when I'll hopefully have a job. [I'll print out any suggestions here and put 'em away from her prying eyes.]

I just want to make sure I've got the "goldfish basics" down so that she can have her buddy for a long while. ^^

*15-20 gallons for the first goldfish. [Well cycled & such.]
*Small stones at the bottom of the tank, since they "forage".
*A filter that is more powerful than your tank needs is recommended.
*Airstones to prevent oxygen starvation.
*Weekly water changes [20%-30%?] & plant/decor cleanings.

Is there anything specific to Oranda Goldfish that I should know? Above all, she's been looking at them.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like you've got everything, except the food  . Goldfish will eat live plants, or at least everyone I've had did, and they dig up the fake ones unless you anchor them well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Those short-bodied fish are very prone to intestinal blockage and 'bloat'. you want a sinking high-fiber veggie-based food.


----------



## snowyfish (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi

I have 2 Orandas and they are super cute. One is white, one yellow. 

Just watch out because fancy goldfish like Orandas are prone to diseases than Common or Comets. So keep the water temperature somewhere near 65. Also do not overfeed them. 

I feed mine only once a day for what they can eat in 2 minutes. This way I don't have to worry about Swimbladder. I also feed them veggies and fruit most of the time. This keeps them healthy. 

Good luck


----------

